# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace >  Ron Paul Autographed Silver Dollar

## jman1237

I have but one Liberty Dollar signed by Dr. Paul.  I apologize for the blatant 
advertising, but if you are interested, you won't find many like this.  
I feel someday this item may be very valuable if not in money, then in spirit.
I hate to have to sell it, this is why the reserve is relatively high.
thanks

http://cgi.ebay.com/Ron-Paul-Silver-...3%3A1|294%3A50

----------


## Josh_LA

we all need money at one point or another.

I don't like reserves, why not just show your card?

----------


## jman1237

I appreciate your response, it's funny that you said why not show your card. Being a poker player, mostly for fun, though.
I'll tell you this, I don't need money that bad, although I do, as far as showing my card, I'll say it's 10 times what I paid for it.   I will make a nice gain, but yet I want 
it to go to someone who might value it as I think I do.   besides, I have one more.
Jman1237

----------


## jman1237

I should have said I have only one that I am willing to sell, I do have another that he signed but that one is going nowhere anytime soon.   Till death do we part.
Sorry for the mistake.

----------


## Josh_LA

> I should have said I have only one that I am willing to sell, I do have another that he signed but that one is going nowhere anytime soon.   Till death do we part.
> Sorry for the mistake.


its cool.

I hope somebody meets  your reserve.

"show your card" is a common phrase.

----------


## jman1237

I of course picked up a few coppers as well during the campaign and I see at 
GoJosh.com you have them available.  How much do you sell them for, do you have any silver RP's, just wondering how much people are hoarding them or if most of them truly did disappear to the Feds.  ?   
PS. my reserve is 1 trillion dollars ( I need a serious corporate bailout)  yeah right, that number isn't even laughable anymore.  but 1000 would take care of my short term situation, let the RESERVE BE KNOWN!!!!!!!!

----------


## sratiug

Absolutely beautiful coin.   These are what we need to be using now.

----------

